# Spag Bol Wed 3rd Feb



## Adrienne (Jan 28, 2010)

Thought I would start a new thread.

Ok, are we sorted then :


3rd Spag bol
10th fish and chips
24th fajhitas


Any variations ok as we all have different ideas ie wholemeal pasta, white pasta etc etc. 

Are we going to test hourly or two hourly and come back with results. Most people get a pasta spike so will be interesting to see when these are and what we all do, if anything about them.


----------



## am64 (Jan 28, 2010)

well done adrienne!! re my previous post!
spag bol it is..i will post my reciepe soon so if any T2 want to follow it feel welcome!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 28, 2010)

Excellent.   I'm going to be using a different mince.  I am cow free at the moment so maybe quorn but that has carbs I think and I wanted to do a carb free bolanaise bit, oh well, I'll work it out.


----------



## am64 (Jan 28, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> Excellent.   I'm going to be using a different mince.  I am cow free at the moment so maybe quorn but that has carbs I think and I wanted to do a carb free bolanaise bit, oh well, I'll work it out.



quorn is great! i think it will be interesting to see results and share hints and receipes i use ground up carrot and celery


----------



## Caroline (Jan 29, 2010)

My lot like lamb mince, but you can get other varieties too if you're a meat eater.


----------



## twinnie (Jan 29, 2010)

great idea spag bol it is on wednesday


----------



## katie (Jan 29, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> Excellent.   I'm going to be using a different mince.  I am cow free at the moment so maybe quorn but that has carbs I think and I wanted to do a carb free bolanaise bit, oh well, I'll work it out.



It has 4.5g per 100g (3.9g per serving)

I'm having quorn.  It's yummy and only has 2g fat per 100g - 0.5g sat fat.


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm on a late shift so will have to get organised and make it in the morning to take to work to heat up. 
I have some frozen quorn mince in the freezer so might use that.


----------



## bev (Jan 29, 2010)

We'll be there!Bev x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 29, 2010)

Thought I'd stick the thread for a week!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 29, 2010)

Excellent thanks.

For those that have no idea what I am talking about, the lovely Bev had an excellent idea.    Whomever wants to join in can, it is purely a choice thing.  This Wednesday 3rd February we are all going to eat spag bol.

There are no rules so you can go out to eat it if you want to or make a homemade version.

It will be very interesting to compare results.   I think I will test Jessica hourly afterward until I go to bed at midnight to collect some results.  It is however each to their own.

We will need to know whether you have used wholemeal spaghetti or white or whether you have used a jar for the bolognaise or made it yourself etc etc 

Obviously no-one is the same and obviously the people with type 2 will have different results from those who have type 1.    

The week after we are going to do a different meal.    So watch this space.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 29, 2010)

I'll be there, spag bol at the ready.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 29, 2010)

Not too good with spag bog, but will defo be there for the chippy week!

So is someone going to produce a fancy colourful graph with all this data and publish a paper!??  I am actually being serious would be good to see some kind of graphic, I seem to remeber Viki or Northe' may be good at this???

Well done Bev/Adrienne


----------



## Patricia (Jan 30, 2010)

Brilliant ideas, all around. I bet Rossi that if we can manage to do several difficult meals like this, in decent numbers, we could write it up. Those of us in proactive hospitals should start asking questions of our teams to see if there's a place for it...


----------



## sweetsatin (Jan 31, 2010)

I will be doing spag bol too but will have to be on monday for me as i am away on tues n weds, is that ok with everyone if i post my results & recipe here on monday please....
Do you want my recipe in the recipe thread or hear along with a pic?
I shall be using quorn tho.


----------



## Carina1962 (Jan 31, 2010)

Are we going to use wholewheat spaghetti or ordinary spaghetti?


----------



## Steff (Jan 31, 2010)

im in ....


----------



## am64 (Jan 31, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> im in ....



me tooo but maybe monday night as i will use the leftover lamb ...if there is any....from today xx


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 31, 2010)

carina62 said:


> Are we going to use wholewheat spaghetti or ordinary spaghetti?



Whichever you want, just let us know when you post results what you used.


----------



## MartinX123 (Feb 1, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> So is someone going to produce a fancy colourful graph with all this data and publish a paper!??  I am actually being serious would be good to see some kind of graphic, I seem to remeber Viki or Northe' may be good at this???



I dont mind doing that if you guys want - most of my job is producing data reports so I have all the tools at hand to make pretty graphs n stuff..


----------



## Steff (Feb 2, 2010)

Well i hope everyones got/getting there ingrediants ive gone with wholewheat speghetti .


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 2, 2010)

Nope totally forgot, luckily you have now reminded me and I'll get it all tomorrow.   See I have a brain like a sieve !


----------



## Steff (Feb 2, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> Nope totally forgot, luckily you have now reminded me and I'll get it all tomorrow.   See I have a brain like a sieve !



Naughty Adrienne tut x


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh just remembered, will have to get cooking before I go out to work. Might have it for lunch and for dinner tonight, as I will be cooking it up and my partner doesn't like it.


----------



## MartinX123 (Feb 3, 2010)

Mmmmm I am looking forward to dinner tonight!!  yummy

Need to remember to take my test kit to college with me so I can check my levels at the right time!!


----------



## Steff (Feb 3, 2010)

Well all the ingredients is in and im now cooking for 2 more people my o/h has invited his work mate and wife around lol.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 3, 2010)

Right got all the ingredients or so I thought.   Have lamb mince and am just going to cook that so don't have to bother tonight but guess what, don't have any spaghetti so need to go back out and get that later !!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 3, 2010)

aww, we decided not have spag bol this week  we have pie instead


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 3, 2010)

Bolonaise is a-cooking right now as I 'speak'.  mmmmmm


----------



## katie (Feb 3, 2010)

Oops I didn't really think about getting ingredients so mine might be a bit boring lol! Unless I can get my mum to get some mushrooms on the way home...

Actually I can get some when I get my prescription later, problem solved.


----------



## katie (Feb 3, 2010)

Urgh, not looking forward to weighing stuff hehe!


----------



## Caroline (Feb 3, 2010)

Good luck to everyone taking part.


----------



## Steff (Feb 3, 2010)

Excellent your a great teacher Bev.


----------



## am64 (Feb 3, 2010)

just done the shop and hubbys cooking ...we add ground carrot and celery (heston blumintial tip) to the onions ..then the mince...brown it off ...1 tin tomatoes good squeeze of tom puree...more liquid to cover and simmer for 2 hrs very low....salt and pepper to taste.... with wholemeal pasta and parmesan cheese xxx and Salad dressed with lemon juice 
should be fun xxxx yum


----------



## Steff (Feb 3, 2010)

am64 said:


> just done the shop and hubbys cooking ...we add ground carrot and celery (heston blumintial tip) to the onions ..then the mince...brown it off ...1 tin tomatoes good squeeze of tom puree...more liquid to cover and simmer for 2 hrs very low....salt and pepper to taste.... with wholemeal pasta and parmesan cheese xxx and Salad dressed with lemon juice
> should be fun xxxx yum



Blimey im only doing a bog standard one l, well they will be parmasan at the table lol


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 3, 2010)

katie said:


> Oops I didn't really think about getting ingredients so mine might be a bit boring lol! Unless I can get my mum to get some mushrooms on the way home...
> 
> Actually I can get some when I get my prescription later, problem solved.



what mushrooms do you get on prescription??? I want some of those

Went to shops last night slearly not with it, got nothing of us!
Might be left over haggis and a tin of short cut spag for me!


----------



## katie (Feb 3, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> what mushrooms do you get on prescription??? I want some of those
> 
> Went to shops last night slearly not with it, got nothing of us!
> Might be left over haggis and a tin of short cut spag for me!



hahaha! I wish 

Ive got fresh parmasan the in the fridge, yay!


----------



## twinnie (Feb 3, 2010)

right hubby cooking the now pasta sauce with tomotoes , mushrooms, garlic, onions and of course mince{beef} with pasta shells


----------



## Steff (Feb 3, 2010)

twinnie said:


> right hubby cooking the now pasta sauce with tomotoes , mushrooms, garlic, onions and of course mince{beef} with pasta shells



Well i have got the pan on and the oil is heating up we have lean mince beef wholemeal speghetti and ragu extra mushroom sauce. I thought no point making it diffirent as its how i make it usually.i will test in about 5 minutes then 1 hr after then 2


----------



## twinnie (Feb 3, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Well i have got the pan on and the oil is heating up we have lean mince beef wholemeal speghetti and ragu extra mushroom sauce. I thought no point making it diffirent as its how i make it usually.i will test in about 5 minutes then 1 hr after then 2



he always makes spag bol its his speciality lol  so we check before and then 1 hr and then 2 after


----------



## Steff (Feb 3, 2010)

twinnie said:


> he always makes spag bol its his speciality lol  so we check before and then 1 hr and then 2 after



Good luck hun , cant wait to see everyones results x


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 3, 2010)

Right our experiment has started.    We used lamb mince and the only carbs in the bolognaise was the chopped tinned tomatoes but I haven't bolused for them at all as Jessica has been constantly hypo for 2 days now.

So we decided to try fresh spaghetti,  mmmm delicious.

She was 7.7 mmol to start with so good starting point.   She had 215 grams which made 58 carbs.

For those that know what I'm talking about I did a 60/40 dual wave over 2 1/2 hours.    

I'm going to test hourly starting at 7 pm.


----------



## bev (Feb 3, 2010)

Alex was 7.7 pre-meal.
Spag was wholemeal which came to 76.7 carbs dry weight.

Mince had 3 tins tomatoes and 2 beef oxo cubes - so guessed at 8 cho for this.

Tablespoon cheese on top - guessed at adding 2 cho for delayed grease effect.

Total was 86.7cho and have done a Dual Wave 30/70 over 5 hours! Completely different to you Adrienne!
It will be so interesting to see both results as they both started on 7.7! I suspect you will have got it right though!

Will report all results when i have them.Bev


----------



## aymes (Feb 3, 2010)

Just posted this in results but thought I'd copy over here too to avoid comments in the results thread:

I had to do mine last night as didn't think I'd be free tonight, so....

Used quorn mince and a ready done jar of sauce. Used pasta shells instead of spaghetti, 70g of carbs.

Pre meal: 6.5
1hr: 6.1
2hr: 7.2
3hr: 8.2
4hr: 6.2
morning: 5.4

Rather pleased with that, much better than I expected.


----------



## bev (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow Aymes - they are great results! Can i just ask if you did a split injection or normal up front bolus? I think it would help others to understand.Bev


----------



## katie (Feb 3, 2010)

Aymes that is amazing!


----------



## aymes (Feb 3, 2010)

Bolused the whole amount at the start of the meal, evening ratio of 1.5 units per CP (10g carbs).

Should add, it never usually works out this well, I'm not Northerner...


----------



## katie (Feb 3, 2010)

Damnit.  I forgot I had to post my results tonight and had a Fudge bar after going to buy my mushrooms.  I was already high


----------



## Northerner (Feb 3, 2010)

I've had my spag bol - homemade with tinned toms, mushrooms, carrots, onions etc. It was delish! 100g of wholewheat spaghetti and 11 units NR - started on 4.3. I did have a chocolate digestive afterwards, is that allowed?


----------



## katie (Feb 3, 2010)

Urgh, trust it to all go wrong the day I'm telling everyone my numbers  My levels this week have been so good but tonight...

Tested whilst cooking because I knew I was high: 20.1 So I took 8 units to bring me down a bit.  Tested before tea, about 15mins later and I was 18.8.

Anyway... I made mine with quorn mince and TVP, 2 tins of tomato, 500g mushrooms, onions, garlic, tomato puree, lots of herbs... (i'm going to freeze some for another day!)  I used 75g of linguine (That I mistook for spaghetti, but it turns out we dont have any lol) - It was white, not wholewheat.  I then took 16 units after eating.

So far then: 

Before: 18.8


----------



## Steff (Feb 3, 2010)

Ok here goes,

Right i used lean minced beef, wholewheat speghetti and ragus extra mushroom jar of sauce i also added half an onion.

pre meal -6.1
1 hr after- 6.4
2 hr after-6.1

Also just posted that in the other thread to .


----------



## am64 (Feb 3, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Ok here goes,
> 
> Right i used lean minced beef, wholewheat speghetti and ragus extra mushroom jar of sauce i also added half an onion.
> 
> ...



wow good no steff ! mine are not looking good cos i started at 10.8 !!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow, great results coming through :  

I used tinned toms, lamb mince, herbs, mushroom, onion and garlic and fresh spaghetti, plus she had a chocolate mousse of 11 cho for pudding :

Dual wave 60/40 for 2 1/2 hours

Before she was 7.7

7 pm   6.6   eek, going down
8 pm   11.3   eek going up - can't bolus as not 2 hours after the dual has fnished.

Will keep checking hourly.   Want to know if the 11.3 is the peak time or will she still keep going up.


----------



## katie (Feb 3, 2010)

An hour later - 17.2 

I think i'll re-do the test when I'm starting on a more normal level.


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 3, 2010)

enter chef Rossi 

I poured myself a glass of red, then looked for some ingredients!
For some generic "meat" couldn't see any magic mushrooms, found 155grams of dried spag, the meat had already been cooked to some kind of chiili-esq thing, I added some tinned toms, and 'erbs, also steamed a courgette and some runner beans, trying to eat more veg!

My carbcounting/guessing would say 80 grams of carbs, so jabbed 5 units NR lets see what happens. Started at 8 odd and will test tonight, unlike most nights, so will post results in a bit, now on a nice chilean


----------



## am64 (Feb 3, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> enter chef Rossi
> 
> I poured myself a glass of red, then looked for some ingredients!
> For some generic "meat" couldn't see any magic mushrooms,



Rossi you've been in the countryside too long !!!..


----------



## HelenM (Feb 3, 2010)

just looking in. interesting to see the results so far. I went out for lunch and had moules frites (and  tested after 5 hrs at 5.1 so will try spag bol tomorrow.


----------



## am64 (Feb 3, 2010)

HelenM said:


> just looking in. interesting to see the results so far. I went out for lunch and had moules frites (and  tested after 5 hrs at 5.1 so will try spag bol tomorrow.



oooohhhhh thats what id love xxxxxx


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 3, 2010)

Mmm me too.   There is restaurant in London that just specialises in Moules et frites and I got taken then once.    Now picture the scene, loads of lovely moules, Jessica's dad and me and all our mates.   Now picture me with my plate of food eeeeekkkkkkkk well cooked steak and bloody frites.  I was about 4 months pregnant and was desparate for moules and I love rare steak and both are out when preggers !!!   Just typical really that I had been taken there !


----------



## twinnie (Feb 3, 2010)

right 
i used lean beef mince tomotoes a jar of sauce garlic onions and mushrooms
and pasta shells also had two small bits of garlic bread  took 5 units of humanlog 
before 7.7
1 hr 8.3
2 hr 9.6
will post pre bed reading later


----------



## katie (Feb 3, 2010)

This is torture. My tummy is rumbling (guessing because I'm high??) but I can't really have a snack   I have some cashews that want eating.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 3, 2010)

Can't you have a snack and inject some NR to cover it maybe ?  Thats the choice some of the kids are given if they choose something with carbs in !


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 3, 2010)

Katie have a drink


----------



## katie (Feb 3, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> Can't you have a snack and inject some NR to cover it maybe ?  Thats the choice some of the kids are given if they choose something with carbs in !



I would usually, but i'm trying to be good for the test & because i'm high   I always have to inject for snacks.
I'll have a snack in half a hour, after the 2 hour test 



rossi_mac said:


> Katie have a drink



This is the first evening in DAYS that I haven't had a drink (probably why I haven't got good levels today ), don't encourage me haha.


----------



## katie (Feb 3, 2010)

katie said:


> An hour later - 17.2
> 
> I think i'll re-do the test when I'm starting on a more normal level.



Now i'm 11.3 after 2 hours, that's a bit better!


----------



## rachelha (Feb 3, 2010)

Not going too well for me, but the other way around.

2.7 when started cooking so had fruit juice,  
5.1 before eating. (Had my normal 1:1 ratio and insulin 10mins before eating,  8.5 CP)
3.3 half an hour after eating (just had a choc. mousse as thought pasta may not yet have kicked in.
2.7 when just tested again.  Panic eating set in.  Just had fruit juice and a hot cross bun.  Think I have probably overdone it now.


----------



## katie (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh no! Really hope you get up to a nice normal level soon and don't go too high x


----------



## Northerner (Feb 3, 2010)

rachelha said:


> Not going too well for me, but the other way around.
> 
> 2.7 when started cooking so had fruit juice,
> 5.1 before eating. (Had my normal 1:1 ratio and insulin 10mins before eating,  8.5 CP)
> ...



Wow Rachel, sounds like what happened to me the other day. Hope you steady soon


----------



## bev (Feb 3, 2010)

So far :

7.7   pre meal
11.3 1 x hour later
9.2   2 x hours later
9.4   3 x hours later
9.5   4 x hours later

Will have to let you know 5 hour result tomorrow.

Adrienne - I am thinking perhaps i should have given more up front? I gave 30/70 over 5 hours. Although, he is only less than 2mmols higher after 2 hours than his pre meal level. Hope we dont get a late rise!Bev


----------



## twinnie (Feb 3, 2010)

well 4 hours later 8.8 shouldnt have had the garlic bread


----------



## Patricia (Feb 3, 2010)

Totally fascinating results all - did not do this tonight as no energy for late/night testing. But am reading. We would have done 15g bolus up front for sauce, and a 30/70 5 hour dual wave for the actual pasta, which we now just assume is around 95 cho for his portion.


----------



## rachelha (Feb 3, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Wow Rachel, sounds like what happened to me the other day. Hope you steady soon



Now at 5.6 I thought I would be far higher than that.  

Now I dont know whether to eat anything else before bed.  I would not normally go to be on 5.6 but I did cut my eveing levemir back by another half unit to 3 today.  I have had night time hypos for the last 4 nights in a row though so I would really like a full nights sleep.  This whole thing really sucks sometimes.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 3, 2010)

I would have a snack now Rachel, better to feel safe.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 3, 2010)

Well for reasons unknown I have had to switch glucometer at the last test.  Error kept coming up and I tested me a few times, tested Jessica, used control solution so switched.  Still the same model/make of machine though.

So we have had 

Starting :
7.7
7 pm        6.6
8 pm        11.3
9 pm        9.5
10.30 pm   10.9

I would normally correct the 10.9 but am not going to.   This is so much better than normal.

Bev not sure re your question.  Its pretty good as a trend goes.  I guess overall could be a bit lower so maybe try 35/65 next time.   Even those little differences could help.   

See I did 65/35 so gave more up front.   Two hours later I have the same as you Bev.  So I will try once again 70/30 next time.   I can't say the 10.30 pm is a spike as new machine but it may be.  We shall see.   If she goes higher than 12, I'll correct I think.

This has turned out a great experiment.   Will post my results on the other list tomorrow.


----------



## bev (Feb 3, 2010)

Adrienne, there isnt a lot of difference between the two of them is there! Can i just ask - if on a dual wave - do you ever correct at the 2 hour check?Bev


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 3, 2010)

bev said:


> Adrienne, there isnt a lot of difference between the two of them is there! Can i just ask - if on a dual wave - do you ever correct at the 2 hour check?Bev



Generally no unless mega stupidly high and I've started to do what Jacqui does and stop the dual wave and see how much is left to give and give it all at once. 

To me if she is going off up in the high teens I got the dual wave wrong so that is why I stop it.

If she is steady ish but not mega high like tonights, I'll leave it as the square bit will probably bring her down.   We shall see.......


----------



## katie (Feb 4, 2010)

Northe, where are your results??


----------



## Steff (Feb 4, 2010)

Go back to page 5 on this thread hun he said sumit 19.25 yesterday evening.


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 4, 2010)

posted my results ont he other thread. If i remember I will post up my results for tomorrow. I made it up and had 3 portions so ate 2 yesterday and will eat the other for lunch tomorrow.
Comparing my results showed that I was slightly higher after the evening portion at 2 hours. but still very acceptable results.


----------



## bev (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi all,

I just wanted to say 'well done' to you all for taking part in this mini experiment!

Personally I have learnt a lot from this - especially after comparing notes with Adrienne! I am hoping we can get more 'pumpers' involved so we can compare notes!

Also from what i can see of the results - all the type 2's must be coping very well as the levels were brilliant! Well done all of you. Looking forward to the next one now!Bev


----------



## Steff (Feb 4, 2010)

bev said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just wanted to say 'well done' to you all for taking part in this mini experiment!
> 
> ...



Yeah well done bev for the idea it was brill and Adreinne as well you did a great job, I cant wait until next week i love F&C x


----------



## rachelha (Feb 4, 2010)

bev said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just wanted to say 'well done' to you all for taking part in this mini experiment!
> 
> ...



I just want to say thanks Bev for the brilliant idea and getting it actually happening.


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 4, 2010)

We did the spag bol thing last night. I tested beforehand at 6.9, one hour after I was 6.5, 2 hours after 8.5, 3 hours at 7.7 and before bed at 6.8. This is pretty good for me.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes I agree thanks Bev.   I think this is a great idea and has worked well.   It helped me to see your results and chat today, we now both know what to try next time. 

Bring on the fish and chips or in Jessica's case, the battered sausage and chips !!!   Oh boy I forsee lots of 20's........


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 4, 2010)

Agree was a great idea Bev.

I'm looking forward to fish and chips night, oh I might have battered sauage like Jessica. Will be hard to choose. You are right Adrienne I expect to see some higher numbers than this time. Will have to try and test for longer than 2 hours to see the full picture I think.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 4, 2010)

Do you know what I'm going to do?   I'm going to test myself.   For those that don't know I'm not diabetic but so many people think that non diabetic's blood levels stay the same.   They don't.   I've been 9.5 before now and s**t myself thinking that's it, now I am ......... but I ate a couple of family bags of choc raisins, haven't done that in a while.    So I may see what happens as I've never done that for a whole evening. 

I may post the results I may not.


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 4, 2010)

You are right, I have tested my other half and had results up to 10 before and as low as 2.x. Will be interesting to see your results if you do decide to post them.


----------



## HelenM (Feb 5, 2010)

Well that was a disaster!
This is what I typed before I went to bed
Recipe had 120g mince per portion, tinned tomato ,tom  puree, red  wine, onion , mushrooms garlic herbs, .Worcester sauce

I  had 65gm, weighed uncooked, wholemeal pasta. Carb estimate 43  from pasta 8 from sauce  
51 carb total  should be 5.1 units but added 1u not very scientifically but just because it was pasta and that seemed about right .
Before   4.2mmol/l
4u immediate
2.1 u sq over 1.5 hours
1.5 hrs   6.9mmol/l 
3hrs (10.30pm)      5.2mmol/l

So far, so good, I was pleased because I have always been a bit scared of pasta after going high with it soon after diagnosis.

bit worried that I was too low at 3 hours but I thought if it went into the 4s I'd be OK...my levels don't normally change overnight. BIG MISTAKE

At 12.30 am woke BG 3.6mmol, start taking dextrose tablets (I only thought I'd need a couple) but it took me an hour to get above 4.  Eventually, It seemed to be on the rise so turned my  basal down to 20% for the next couple of hours and went to sleep.
Woke at 4am tested  4.4mmol, felt a bit strange, wentdownstairs to make a cup of tea and was  extremely sick...several times.
Eventually got back to bed  and slept but woke still feeling horrid, BG 6.4mmol and  strangely with moderate ketones. (I thought I'd better check)

Spent today feeling absolutely exhausted, with a fuzzy head.
I've no idea why I was sick... husband ate twice as much as I and was fine.(and slept through everything)


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh dear Helen, hope you are feeling better now.
Maybe next time we will have to put a disclaimer saying, join in at your own risk!


----------



## bev (Feb 5, 2010)

HelenM said:


> Well that was a disaster!
> This is what I typed before I went to bed
> Recipe had 120g mince per portion, tinned tomato ,tom  puree, red  wine, onion , mushrooms garlic herbs, .Worcester sauce
> 
> ...



Oh my god! I feel really awful now! I am so sorry you have suffered like this. I wonder why you went so low? If anything, most people go high after pasta dont they?

The only thing i can come up with is that you started on a low level and perhaps too much insulin up front? Of course, we have only been pumping for a few months now so dont have the experience that you have - but it does seem odd that you went so low.

Do you normally use this ratio for evening meals? Perhaps the extra 1 unit was just too much? Even with the 20% basal you were low - i dont understand what happened really!

I hope you recovered the day after and had no lasting effects. Really sorry you had to endure this.Bev


----------



## HelenM (Feb 5, 2010)

> Do you normally use this ratio for evening meals? Perhaps the extra 1 unit was just too much? Even with the 20% basal you were low - i dont understand what happened really!
> 
> I hope you recovered the day after and had no lasting effects. Really sorry you had to endure this.Bev


 Don't worry, I've just eaten dinner, and I'm much better now! 
I've given up trying to analyse it, most of it doesn't seem to make sense.
I'm sure the extra unit was too much  but it's  very much my own fault for not eating something else at bedtime, not the fault of the 'experiment'!
Its a lesson to me not to be so blase about going to bed with low numbers.
Please don't worry


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 6, 2010)

I hope you are ok now.

Maybe just maybe you actually had a bug of some sort, one of these 24 hour things.   Blood sugar levels generally go down if you have a sickness or the other end bug and up if you have anything else so maybe if you had a bug as you did feel rotten as well then that would contribute to the low levels regardless of insulin.

Just a thought.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 6, 2010)

Gosh what an adventure for everyone...Just have to say that we did this on Thursday night... I've posted about it fully on blog (boring detail I'm sure), but just to add our tuppence: we too had a disaster.

We treated everything as usual: 12g ish bolus up front, then a 30/70 5 hour dual wave. No worries. Forgot to follow up test (actually, fell asleep on the sofa), so didn't get to it until nearly 4 hours later. 

Woke E up: 3.6.

Right... Juice in.

This had never happened. Finally emerged that he'd done exercise, but had forgotten to tell us. Oops.

Had to stop dual wave, clearly, so whole thing was messed up. At 1am he was 6.9. At 6.30am he was 11.

Oh well. Another time!


----------

